# You Belong



## David Baxter PhD (May 30, 2015)

*You Belong*
by Robert T. Muller 
May 27, 2015

_You Belong_, by Alpha Rev, is a beautiful statement to those suffering from mental-health related suicide ideation, that reassures the listener of the love and support they can find in those around them. The music video closes on a man passing through a fog and emerging into light, acting as a metaphor for positivity and encouragement.


----------

